
Tesla Doesn’t Burn Fuel, It Burns Cash - deegles
https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2018-tesla-burns-cash/
======
api
Innovation is expensive. All innovative efforts burn tons of cash until they
don't. Nothing new is ever profitable until it reaches a certain critical mass
of optimization and adoption.

Arguments of this form amount to arguments that we should never do anything
new.

